# quarter mile times with 500hp



## eddy (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm getting ready to start breaking down my 240sx, and with regards to NHRA regulations, I'd like to build it to meet standards as much as possible from the beginning.

My target goal is ~500hp ultimately, and if the car was built with drag in mind, what would you expect the quarter mile time and speed to be?


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

assuming a weight of about 2500lbs, 500whp should get you a trap speed of ~130mph. not sure what that equates to in ET. I guess around a mid 11.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

at that power your biggest concerns are traction and the launch. With all the right supporting mods youd see mid to high 10's


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hmm...fully stripped car with suspension and tires and 500HP...id say 10.4s if you can drive...


----------



## eddy (Mar 3, 2004)

I can't  But we'll see. It won't be fully stripped, I'm going to keep some vanities until it becomes wholly undrivable on the street (p/w, p/l) while ditching the a/c, most of the interior, etc. Anyhow, the rest will go once its too incredibly insane to drive in traffic which, hopefully, won't be too long.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i say keep a full interior car with ice cold a/c, its just more tasteful than seeing striped 240's that run every now-and-then..its all about D-square(not designated driver, gotta be Daily Driven!)


----------



## eddy (Mar 3, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> i say keep a full interior car with ice cold a/c, its just more tasteful than seeing striped 240's that run every now-and-then..its all about D-square(not designated driver, gotta be Daily Driven!)


I can't keep the interior, it either needs a complete replacement or a stripping. A negligent smoker appears to previous taken up residence in this car previously.* I drive, nowadays, in my daily driver more often without A/C than I do with so its not so much a comfort issue. The only time I use the A/C now is when it too humid to tolerate; heat is never an issue.

* Being a smoker I know how little effort it takes to actually keep your car smoke smelling free and clean.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah with 500hp you should be well below 11s. Maybe I missed it, I've haven't been able to check the forums as of late becuase I've been in the process of moving. But what engine are you planning to run?


----------



## eddy (Mar 3, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> But what engine are you planning to run?


Most likely the SR20DET, but since there's a fair amount of work ahead of me before I even order the engine, not to mention the savings I have to put together first as well, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## sage (Sep 28, 2004)

well the sr20det is more than capable of supporting that hp level once rebuilt. however, for drag racing i'd go with the rb25det swap! why? more displacment- better power curve, higher rev range, much beefire transmission (once again high hp/slicks= nightmare for gears) . rebuild the rb25det with forged pistons and a good overall rebuild, and get it dynoed and a t66 or something, and 500hp should be a walk in the park! not to mention, it will sound oh-so-much better than an sr20det.
just my .02, and what i'd do if i were dragging my car.

also suspension, not sure what ur planning on running but ur gonna want drag specific suspension- softer rear springs than stock so the rear can squat and hook up, shocks that have soft bound but hard rebound so the car stays hooked up (squating) when u shift,full rear bushing replacement so that u dont get wheel hop, a hardcore lsd , and possibly fender flares to accomodate those huge slicks that your gonna be running :thumbup: 
-sage


----------



## eddy (Mar 3, 2004)

sage said:


> for drag racing i'd go with the rb25det swap!


What are the differences in difficulty of installation and cost when comparing the rb25 to the sr20?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

you can find an rb25 close to the cost of an sr, maybe a little more, installation is supposed to be easier then people make it out to be, but it;ll cost more and be a little more work then the sr


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Drift Machine said:


> Yeah with 500hp you should be well below 11s.


With slicks. I was thinking street tires when I said mid-11s


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i want a RB25DET dammit!!!!! i need one...but cheap, this guy tried sellin me one for $4,000/motorset...crazy mofo


----------

